# Where would you look for a Classic Pony



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Sep 2, 2007)

We are just now starting the search (and are going to take our time to purchase) for a classic mare.

I am thinking I would prefer not foundation .. although to be honest I am not really up on all this pony stuff and am just learning.

I would like a older mare as in 3 or up we would breed her possibley eventually but really looking for a been there done that show mare that can show us the ropes.

One who drives, halters, rides, jumps the whole package any idea what farms would be a good place to start


----------



## kaykay (Sep 3, 2007)

I think you are smart to go with classic as the foundation classes can be sparse. I do know that Alpha Farms has some nice Michigan aspc/amhr mares up for sale right now. Also you know one of my fav breeders Getitia.

I did try to buy one that was a been there done that mare but she sold so fast I couldnt get in. The trained aspc mares go really fast.

You could also try dr taylor


----------



## Leeana (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree, the Taylors would be a good place to start. Allot of their ponies are trained to ride and started in driving by the time they go through the yearly sale plus im sure he always has some for sale.

There is a lady on the saleboard in Iowa (?) that just posted a couple ASPC (some ASPC/AMHR) for sale.

I say you drive on over to Ohio in May for the taylor sale




:



: :bgrin


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Sep 21, 2007)

I have two classic shetland mares for sale that are pinto's and are bred to our "Buckeye WCF Steel N' Love" that has both Grahams King Lee and Michigans Man of Steel (owned by Tom & ShirleyTaylor). Steel has many top Michigan's pedigree names in his background and HOF's. If you need any information, please PM me. The one mare that is bred is b/w and is trained for under saddle. I have 2 mares and the Michigan Buckeye stallion listed on my website that are being offered for sale.

Also... The Taylors do not sell any mares/fillys other than the ones run through at their auction in mid May.


----------



## Karen S (Oct 2, 2007)

Good Morning,

We are offering a Halloween Special on two special Classic Mares....

Fiddlestix Midnight Waltz

DOB 3-20-2006

ASPC# 155364A

"Mindi" is a full siter to both Silver Silhouette and Black Hawk we bred. She is built more like Hawk through the body bust has her Dam's esquisite head with tipped in ears. She has a distinct show presence and will be noticed in the ring. Currently a full sister to two Congress Reseve Grand Champions in Halter and Driving as well as half sister to a Congress Grand Champion in Halter, Mindi has the pedigree and conformation to take you to the top. Showing at the ASPC/AMHR Club of N.Texas annual Halloween Spooktacular Show, October 26-28 in the Yearling Classic Mare division. She is ready to bring on the blues for you!

Grand Champion and Reserve Grand Champion at her first show this year!

Priced at $2775....payment plan available.

Fiddlestix Carbon Copy

DOB 3-12-2007

ASPC # 157072A

Her name says it all, she is a carbon copy of last year's filly born on the same day! Calie is shaping up to be a fine show pony. Last year's filly was already a Grand Champion and Reserve Grand Champion at 3 months old at one of the most competitive shows in the country. Calie is more than capable of repeating this feat. She is spunky, yet sensible and will be very alert with ears up in the ring. Showing at the ASPC/AMHR Club of N.Texas annual Halloween Spooktacular Show, October 26-28 in the Classic Weanling Mare Class. She is ready to show for you!

Priced at $2550...payment plan available.

Pictures posted on our website:

http://www.fiddlestixponyfarm.com

Any additional information please drop us a line. Thank you.

Karen & Kelli Shaw

Burleson Texas


----------



## kaykay (Oct 2, 2007)

wow i love both those mares but carbon has such a beautiful body! someone is going to get a nice nice show filly!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Well as usual a monkey wrench has been thrown into our plans and at this point our search is for a gelding not a mare (not exluding a mare if the right one came along but would prefer a gelding) as breeding is not a want or issue.

There are a couple I am still kicking myself for not purchasing a year or two ago one of them being a pinto gelding from Karen S a been there done that drove single in team, parade, show horse.. ARGH

I really need something that has shown and can teach us


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 15, 2007)

Our breeding program is the ASPC/AMHR Classic Shetlands. This year we only have some colts for sale. Other farms that we would recommend Foulks Fanitisy Farm in Ohio, Snowberry Farm also in Michigan who have Classic Shetlands along with Getitiia and Doc Taylors.


----------



## Lmequine (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a client that has a 5 yr old classic gelding for sale. He rides western and english and can do barrel racing. He is HOF in jumping in hand and even a very small child can handle him in the class. He also does showmanship, obstacle in hand, multi-color and halter. He is a good leadline pony too. He is near 45" tall and is sound with no vices. He is located here in TX and is priced at $2500 firm. I do not know how to send photos on this format but if you are interested and will email me directly I can send you some photos of me showing him as a yearling along with any other information that you need. I also have a client with a very nice (needs one grand and just a few points to HOF) yearling Shetland gelding that I hauled foundation this year. She is asking $1000 for him. He will make a nice rider and driver but of course is not trained for those events yet. He could show well classic in some areas of the US so would not have to strictly go foundation. He is located in AR. The rest of the classic geldings that I had here have already sold (a three year old, two year old and a yearling all in the last two weeks).


----------

